# Dakine Nomad vs Apex 2009



## sh0rt (17. Februar 2009)

In diesem Jahr wollte ich mir einen neuen Rucksack zum Biken schenken  
Gute Idee, gesagt getan...Dakine sollte es sein.

Dakine Nomad der kleinere Rucksack
gegen
Dakine Apex der größere Rucksack

Von der Dakine-Shop Webseite war der Vergleich einfach:
Apex


> - 1 großes Hauptfach
> - Helmtasche für Voll-Gesichtshelm (full-face helmet)
> - externe Laschen - Halteriemen, um z. B. Protektoren zu befestigen
> - 3 L Flüssigkeitsbehälter aus Kunststoff mit großer Öffnung
> ...



Nomad


> Produktdetails:
> - 1 großes Hauptfach
> - Helmtasche für Voll-Gesichtshelm (full-face helmet)
> - externe Laschen - Halteriemen, um z. B. Protektoren zu befestigen
> ...



Beim Auspacken ist mir erstmal aufgefallen, dass beide Rucksäcke klasse Verarbeitet sind und auch sonst alles ordentlich aussieht. Das neue Rückenteil ist super. Abnehmbarer Hüftgurt eine klasse Idee. Man kommt wesentlich einfacher an die Trinkblase im ggsatz zu meinem alten Deuter, wo diese im Hauptfach untergebracht ist.

Die neue Trinkblase mit abnehmbarem Schlauch ist schön, man muss weniger fummeln  Sie hat nun einen änlichen Schiebeverschluss wie man Ihn bei Deuter kennt. Das Material ist sehr dünn, wenn man vorher einen Deuter hatte.

Das sind erstmal meine Eindrücke die mir direkt ins Auge gefallen sind. Ich habe mal ein paar Bilder zum Vergleich gemacht.

Der Apex ist ein klein wenig breiter.




Die Rückenteile sind Stabil und dennoch gut belüftet.




Werkzeug, Pumpe und Kleinkram finden hier ihren Platz.




Bei den ältern Apex Modellen gab es meines Wissens schöne wasserdichte Reißverschlüsse, dass wäre ein sofortiger Kaufgrund für den "Großen" Apex gewesen. Bei der 2009er Version ist das leider nicht mehr so. Auf der Dakine Webseite findet man noch Fotos von dem Braunen 2009er mit wasserdichten Zippern.

Als "Trostpflaster" befindet sich unter dem sehr breiten Zipper ein Stück Stoff wodruch der Regen wenigstens nicht direkt durchläuft, aber irgendwo im Inneren ist er dann leider schon. Das gibt in meinen Augen einen kleinen Abzug.





Auch wenn man den Verschluss meist nicht oben haben wird.....





Der kleine Bruder Nomad hat einen kleineren Zipper und dafür auch einen kleineren Schutz darunter.









Beim Apex findet man oben ein großes, nicht extra gedichtetes Fach aus Fleece für eine große Brille/Goggles.





Beim kleinen Nomad, fällt dieses Fach etwas kleiner aus...da passt eine normale Sonnenbrille oder nen Ipod rein. HALT! Als kleinen Bonus...wenns die größe nicht macht...dann die Technik...der Nomad hat zusätzlich zum Brillen fach noch ein "MP3"-Player fach.









Am Apex findet man 2x Fleecetasche und 2x normale Tasche an den Seiten. Beim kleinen Nomad findet man je Seite eine Tasche. Da punktet der Apex und das ist ein guter Ausgleich für die fehlende MP3 Tasche innen.

Natürlich an beiden Rucksäcken findet man die Halterung für Protektoren an der unteren Seite, diese kann man super verstecken, wenn man die Protektoren am Körper trägt, da baumelt nix.

Und an beiden kann man entweder einen Fullface oder einen normalen Helm befestigen. Mit Fullface geht das bei beiden sehr gut, am Nomad findet ich sitzt es ein wenig besser, da die Lasche vom Apex etwas größer ist.

Apex




Nomad




Zum Schluss habe ich noch ein Bild von der Trinkblase, diese ist wohl auch neu für 2009, kein drehbares Mundstück mehr und keine Kappe gg Dreck:









Ich muss erstmal eine Nacht drüber schlafen, welcher mir besser gefällt. 
Gefallen tuen mir beide Sehr gut und die Verarbeitung ist auch sehr ordentlich und das dichte Obermatieral finde ich besser wie bei meinem Deuter, da brauchte ich immer eine extra Regenhülle.
Apex:
+ Zwei extra Fleecefächer an den Seiten
+ mehr Platz
- Regenschutz naja
- teurer

Nomad:
+ MP3 Tasche innen
+ 30 weniger

Vielleicht hilft irgendwem dieser Vergleich...ich hatte grad ein wenig Zeit und bei dem schlechten Wetter...


----------



## kosh_hh (18. Februar 2009)

nette Vorstellung

schade finde ich, dass die wasserabweisenden Reißverschlüsse dem Rotstift zum Opfer gefallen sind. Bin mal gespannt, wie der ohne Regenhülle einen Schlechtwettertag übersteht. Da bin ich doch froh, einen 2008 Apex zu haben.

Rückenteil, Trinkblase, Farbe des Innenfutters und Reißverschlüsse haben sich geändert, der Rest sieht gleich aus. Mich würd mal interessieren, ob das Rückenteil noch so stark ausbeult, wenn die Trinkblase voll ist.

Ich würd den Apex nehmen. Es ist nicht schlecht immer etwas Reserve beim Stauraum zu haben und ein zum Platzen gefüllter Rucksack ist eher nervig. Aber da wirst du wahrscheinlich 6 unterschiedliche Meinungen von 5 Leuten bekommen.

Außerdem finde ich die beiden Taschen an der Seite beim Apex genial, an die man auch ran kommt, wenn sich der Rucksack auf dem Rücken befindet. Ideal fürs Multitool oder Handy. Die hat der Nomad glaub ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sh0rt (18. Februar 2009)

kosh_hh schrieb:


> nette Vorstellung
> 
> schade finde ich, dass die wasserabweisenden Reißverschlüsse dem Rotstift zum Opfer gefallen sind. Bin mal gespannt, wie der ohne Regenhülle einen Schlechtwettertag übersteht. Da bin ich doch froh, einen 2008 Apex zu haben.
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt auf der Website von Dakine hat der "braune" Apex noch die guten Zipper.

Zum Rückenteil kann ich sagen, dass es sehr fest ist...fast wie eine Platte. Da sollte nix mehr ausbeulen...


----------



## Stumpi 123 (6. März 2009)

Hi,
ich finde deinen Vergleich auch echt super!
Weil ich genau bei dieser Entscheidung bin.

Die features der beiden überzeugen mich sehr.

Tendiere zum Nomad und wollte deshalb mal fragen,* wie euch das Aussehen gefällt?*

Gruß

Max


----------



## sh0rt (7. März 2009)

Ich hatte mich für den Nomad entschieden ist von der größe genau richtig für mich und echt bequem zu tragen...aussehen in meinen Augen auch top


----------



## robotti80 (7. März 2009)

Ich verwende auch einen 2008er Nomad von Dakine in coolem Camo Look.
Bin damit sehr zufrieden und größer wollte ich ihn nicht haben.
Passt also ganz gut zu mir und meinen Bedürfnissen.


----------



## Stumpi 123 (19. März 2009)

Super!

Danke, ich denke ich bin überzeugt... den Nomad zu kaufen.


----------



## Livanh (19. März 2009)

hiho, hab noch den alten apex mit den gedichteten zippern.
ist zwar nett, eigtl aber völlig egal, der gesamte rucksack ist nicht wirklich wasserdicht.
sprich wenns länger richtig nass wird, sind die zipper das geringste problem.
hat aber halt was von toller-high-tech-kleidungs-optik 
ansonsten top rucksack !


----------



## Duff (23. März 2009)

Hallo,
kann mir denn einer sagen, ob in den nomad ein A4 Block und ein bis zwei Bücher und eine Wasserflasche reinpassen würden?
Vielen Dank!


----------



## black soul (23. März 2009)

Ja


----------



## Siemens (1. April 2009)

was würden die Tasche kosten den such ich schon .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (1. April 2009)

der regenschutz ist doch egal. dafür gibts doch solche regen-cover wie bei den deuter-rucksäcken zum drüber machen. dann bleibt auch der ff-helm innen trocken.


passt in den apex ein safety-jacket?


----------



## kroiterfee (1. April 2009)

so ich habe jetzt den apex im webshop bestellt. auf den bildern hat der black-camo noch die wasserdichten reissverschlüsse. wir werden sehen. zur not geht er halt wieder zurück.


----------



## tobede (19. April 2009)

Na toll, ich habe zu Weihnachten den Nomad mit Trinkblase bekommen, aber noch mit dem "alten" Trinkblasenverschuss zum Drehen.
Zum Glück ist der dem Rotstift zum Opfer gefallen, denn diese Variante ging überhaupt nicht.


----------



## kroiterfee (11. Mai 2009)

so ich habe tatsächlich noch einen 2008er apex mit den wasserdichtenreissverschüssen bekommen. leider kann ich ihn erst nächstes jahr gescheit unter die lupe nehmen beim fahren.


----------



## clemi (1. Juli 2009)

Hi,

ich liebäugele auch mit dem Apex, weil ich einen deutlich größeren als meinen jetzigen Deuter Hydro EXP 8 haben will.

Kann mir jemand von Euch sagen, ob die 3L Blase von Deuter in den Apex passt? Oder eher schlecht als recht?

Hat jemand Erfahrungen zum Vergleich ähnlicher Größen - ist der Apex nur teilbeladen ebenso komfortabel bei ner Tour wie der "winzige" Deuter?


----------



## Nils schepers (9. Juli 2009)

Hi, die wasserfesten Reisverschlüsse warn schon nach ein paar wochen kaputt so sehn die jetz nach 2 jahren aus.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/407535
 aber is nen toller Rucksack bin rundum zufrieden, gut auch das man die bauchgurte via Klettverschluss abmachen kann wenn man ihn nur so trägt, die gehn auch nich ab wie ich am anfang gedacht hab die sind bombenfest.

MFG
Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclo-dude (21. April 2010)

hallo, habe mir auch grad den Nomad gekauft.
super rucksack denke ich. ich wollte mal fragen wofür diese ninja tsche an der innenseite des helmträgers ist.
die ist ja igendwie durchstichsicher ausgestopft oder?
also was tut ihr da rein?
Grüße


----------



## robotti80 (21. April 2010)

cyclo-dude schrieb:


> ich wollte mal fragen wofür diese ninja tsche an der innenseite des helmträgers ist.
> die ist ja igendwie durchstichsicher ausgestopft oder?
> also was tut ihr da rein?



Meinst du die Tasche, die sich quasi unter der Dakine-Aufschrift befindet und die im Inneren foliert ist?
Das ist quasi eine Art Kühltüte wie man sie auch in Lebensmittelgeschäften in der Kühlabteilung finden kann:





Da könnte man eine Kleinigkeit kühl aufbewahren.
Bei mir ist das Apple iPhone in dieser Tasche.
Gut geschützt vor direkter Sonneneinstrahlung, damit es sich nicht unnötig erhitzt.


----------



## cyclo-dude (22. April 2010)

ach guck,
hatte auch erst gedacht das wäre wohl für die tafel schokolade damit die nicht schmilzt. dann hatte ich mich doch fü durchsticksicher entschieden.
mhhh, guck ich mir nochmal genauer an.
danke schonmal


----------



## Skydiver81 (27. Juni 2011)

Na, nach 2jahren noch zufrieden mit dem Nomad?


----------



## sh0rt (27. Juni 2011)

Nix defekt, alle Nähte in Ordnung, Trinkblase hällt .... kann nicht klagen.


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Juni 2011)

Alles genauso ******** wie vor 2 Jahren...


----------



## kroiterfee (30. Juni 2011)

kann ich so nur teilweise bestätigen. meiner hatte keine auflösungserscheinungen aber was derbe genervt hat war die wettertauglichkeit. der war sehr schnell durchgeweicht was zum rosten des werkzeuges im rucksack führte. auch war er von der innenaufteilung für mich viel zu krass mit seinen 1000fächern. 

ich hab jetzt den ortlieb track 27. der hat weniger fächer . es passt gefühlt viel mehr rein und ich kann im strömenden regen biken während drinnen alles trocken ist. und einen nahezu trockenen rücken habe ich ich auch. was auch ein manko beim dakine war.


----------



## Skydiver81 (2. Juli 2011)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Nix defekt, alle Nähte in Ordnung, Trinkblase hällt .... kann nicht klagen.



Danke, meiner ist bestellt


----------



## z3ro (4. Juli 2011)

hi,

ich war grad in der stadt unterwegs um eine regenhülle für meinen apex zu kaufen.

allerdings hatte ich das problem, das wenn man die hülle über den rucksack gezogen hat, sie wieder von oben runter gerutsch ist ( da die schulterträger am oberen ende miteinander verbunden sind, drücken diese beim tragen die regenhülle wieder hoch und flutsch ist sie weg).

Hat jemand von euch ein brauchbares system?? denn der apex ist wie schon bekannt sehr schnell durchweicht.....

auf der dakine hp hab ich eine regenhülle gefunden allerdings funktioniert die auch nur mit einem gummizug und da habe ich bedenken das das genau so das rutschen anfängt.

über erfahrungen und tipss wäre ich euch sehr dankbar!

z3ro


----------



## z3ro (5. Juli 2011)

Hat niemand Erfahrungen damit gesammelt, bzw. eine brauchbare Lösung gefunden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (7. Juli 2011)

brauchbare lösung? apex verkaufen.


----------

